
Show HN: College roommate matching service [BETA] - hapic
https://www.meetroomie.com
======
eat_veggies
It would be nice to know what this does without having to sign up
(confirmation email takes forever) and fill out the questionnaire. The users
all have stock photo profile pictures. And to do literally anything (message
or view profile) I have to pay.

